# Can we still butcher our pig?



## havenleighfarms (Feb 14, 2013)

We have been raising three Yorkshires and are planning to butcher in 3 days. The gilt and one of our barrows have done REALLY well! The other barrow started out as the biggest of the three, then he did something to his back leg. 

This was about 6 or 7 weeks ago. He didn't move around much at all. He hardly came out for food, and when he did, he wouldn't put any weight on his leg and wouldn't eat for very long. This lasted a couple of weeks. Needless to say, he stopped growing at the rate of the other two. 

He eventually recovered from his foot/leg problem, but has never really been the same and is behind the other two in weight (about 2 weeks worth, I'd say!). Just last week he started to really pick up gaining weight again. His leg seems fine now, and he is putting on weight really well. Though, he just seems a little rough around the edges to us. 

However, last night, he sounded terrible -- like he was coughing up a lung! Very phlegm-y coughing and mucous-y sniffling. Otherwise, he acts completely normal: comes out at feeding time, demands food, stays out with the other two, doesn't move around any slower or act any different besides.

So our concern is, should we still plan on butchering him in a few days if he continues to exhibit these signs? We have been planning to do all three at the same time and would prefer that, but I don't want to butcher him if whatever is going on with him will adversely affect the meat.

Many thanks in advance for any advice you can share!

_(We've been long-time lurkers/learners from these forums, but this is our first post. We really appreciate all the experience and expertise that comes from you folks!_


----------



## tinknal (May 21, 2004)

Tricky question. While plenty of pathogens can transfer from pigs to humans they usually don't transfer through the meat. I would say if he continues to act healthy go ahead and butcher him.


----------



## prairie ogre (Oct 21, 2012)

I would butcher the two healthy hogs yourself, and haul the suspect pig to the butcher. You could mention the lung and leg issues to him so that when he goes thru the carcass, he can have a look. I have gone thru hundreds of hogs w a knife and can tell you a heads up will get me poking round like a madhat at a middle school science fair, cutting meat can be dull, to say the least.

he has alot of experiance and can clue you into any issues that might carry over into the meat. You might have him save the lungs so you can look at them together, he will be most receptive to the fact you want to have a look.

If your hog has issues suasage is the name of thre game, again an experianced meat cutter will be excited you care what hes up to, and will give you the time of day.

regards, PO


----------



## havenleighfarms (Feb 14, 2013)

Thanks for the input so far. So would it be correct to say that if he does have some sort of bug the meat may have an off-taste but won't be bad in the "bad-for-you" sense?


----------



## tinknal (May 21, 2004)

havenleighfarms said:


> Thanks for the input so far. So would it be correct to say that if he does have some sort of bug the meat may have an off-taste but won't be bad in the "bad-for-you" sense?


I doubt taste will be affected, but if you are going to do any smoking I would smoke this one. Yes, if the pig was carrying some kind of human pathogen you are in far more danger while the pig is still alive. You can't get swine flu from eating pork.


----------



## haypoint (Oct 4, 2006)

Is he still sick, by that I mean is he running a high temp? I would not eat a sick pig. 
Would I be safe to assume that others will be buying and eating your pork? Three pigs is a lot for one freezer and one family.


----------



## havenleighfarms (Feb 14, 2013)

> Is he still sick, by that I mean is he running a high temp? I would not eat a sick pig.


He's not running a temperature. That's what is so perplexing. He doesn't act sick -- he just sounds sick.



> Would I be safe to assume that others will be buying and eating your pork? Three pigs is a lot for one freezer and one family.


One and half of the pigs belong to family members and will end up in their freezers. Their meat will come from the other two pigs. We will keep the other 1.5 -- the 1 being our puzzle-pig. If he has to become all sausage, then so be it. I just wanted to get some input from more experienced folks on our options.


----------



## gerold (Jul 18, 2011)

If the pig has a cough it has a bug. You can get feed with antibiotic in it and worm the pig. Takes about 7-14 days for the antibiotic to work. After that wait 30-60 days before butchering. Otherwise just wait about 10-20 days and the pig may be ok. I wouldn't butcher a sick pig.

Best,
Gerold.


----------



## agmantoo (May 23, 2003)

When was this hog last wormed and with what?


----------



## havenleighfarms (Feb 14, 2013)

agmantoo said:


> When was this hog last wormed and with what?


They get DE in their feed. Otherwise, no other worming has been done as we try to stay away from chemical additives as much as possible.


----------



## gerold (Jul 18, 2011)

havenleighfarms said:


> They get DE in their feed. Otherwise, no other worming has been done as we try to stay away from chemical additives as much as possible.


I try to stay away from chemical also. However sometimes you may have to worm them with besides DE.


----------



## agmantoo (May 23, 2003)

With only DE to help a pig with a heavy load of parasites, I have witnessed the characteristics you described. I am not for using anymore drugs than is necessary but I do know that sometimes you have to do what you have to do. I know what I have seen and what can be expelled from a pig that is heavily infested and I know dang certain I would not eat the animal carrying a heavy infestation. Even organic producers are permitted to use some non organic treatments when animals are at risk. You could minimize the impact from a treatment of ivermectin by using an extended withdrawal period. I am not a hobby producer of pork. At one time I had a medium size hog operation before switching to cattle.


----------



## havenleighfarms (Feb 14, 2013)

agmantoo said:


> With only DE to help a pig with a heavy load of parasites, I have witnessed the characteristics you described. I am not for using anymore drugs than is necessary but I do know that sometimes you have to do what you have to do. I know what I have seen and what can be expelled from a pig that is heavily infested and I know dang certain I would not eat the animal carrying a heavy infestation...





gerold said:


> I try to stay away from chemical also. However sometimes you may have to worm them with besides DE.


Thank you for your advice. Yes, it certainly makes sense that sometimes you have to do what you have to do. 

Just out of curiosity, is there a way to assess whether a pig has a heavy parasite load or not AFTER it has been slaughtered?

Interestingly, our puzzle-pig wasn't coughing or making any of those nasty noises last night. I'll be going out to check on them again this morning. What's the suggested waiting period before butchering once a pig seems to be on the mend?


----------



## gerold (Jul 18, 2011)

havenleighfarms said:


> Thank you for your advice. Yes, it certainly makes sense that sometimes you have to do what you have to do.
> 
> Just out of curiosity, is there a way to assess whether a pig has a heavy parasite load or not AFTER it has been slaughtered?
> 
> Interestingly, our puzzle-pig wasn't coughing or making any of those nasty noises last night. I'll be going out to check on them again this morning. What's the suggested waiting period before butchering once a pig seems to be on the mend?


It is amazing how quick a pig can recover after having a bug. I would wait 4-5 days.


----------



## agmantoo (May 23, 2003)

*Interestingly, our puzzle-pig wasn't coughing or making any of those nasty noises last night. I'll be going out to check on them again this morning. What's the suggested waiting period before butchering once a pig seems to be on the mend?*

I would read the label on the wormer and abide by the guide prior to slaughter.


----------



## haypoint (Oct 4, 2006)

havenleighfarms said:


> They get DE in their feed. Otherwise, no other worming has been done as we try to stay away from chemical additives as much as possible.


If all they get is DE, they are not getting any wormer at all, IMHO. I can understand not wanting to use "chemicals" Ivermectin is created in a labratory that re-creates a natural substance found in the soil. 

I guess it is a trade off. I don't like vaccines, but I don't want my children to get polio either. I don't like to use chemicals, but I don't want my dog dying of heart worm and I don't want my pork full of worms.


----------



## gerold (Jul 18, 2011)

havenleighfarms said:


> Thanks for the input so far. So would it be correct to say that if he does have some sort of bug the meat may have an off-taste but won't be bad in the "bad-for-you" sense?


Well if you cook him at a temp. to kill all the worms.................... LOL. Just kidding.


----------

